# Advice for 8000 litre koi pond set up



## Philko (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi

Im going to be building a koi pond set up soon for a 8000 litre set up. I plan to use gravity fed system maybe 4 inch pipe into an easy pod filter then to an external pump (8000 litre hour) into a top quality uv light then return to pond.

Please any advice would be grateful.

Pond dimensions 1.3meters x 2.5 meters deepest point 1.5 (not all way around hence approx calculation 8000 litres).

thanks,

Phil


----------



## gchannon (Jan 20, 2014)

Depending on what advice you want in regards to this really, i personally would make the pond 1.5m deep the whole way round so it gives the bottom drain the best chance to do its job. 

In addition to the Eazy Pod, i would probably use an Elecro Powerbead 85, to draw out any larger particles floating within the system, as the Eazy Pod may struggle to do so initially, especially if you chuck loads of fish in at once.

If you do decide to opt for a Eazy Pod, which im not trying to talk you out of doing, i have one myself on my pond, so passing on my own opinion, go to your LFS and get some Potassium Permanganate made by Kusuri, and dip the K1 for 24hrs. K1 has a invisible film round it which makes it longer for the nitrifying bacteria to adhere to it, so using the PP will get rid of it.

I work in an aquatics store, and ponds are my department so i hope this helps! 

PS dont skimp out on anything if you wanna do it properly!!


----------



## Philko (Aug 18, 2014)

gchannon said:


> Depending on what advice you want in regards to this really, i personally would make the pond 1.5m deep the whole way round so it gives the bottom drain the best chance to do its job.
> 
> In addition to the Eazy Pod, i would probably use an Elecro Powerbead 85, to draw out any larger particles floating within the system, as the Eazy Pod may struggle to do so initially, especially if you chuck loads of fish in at once.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!
I take it the Elecro Powerbead 85 is a skimmer?

Never heard of Potassium Permanganate before in use with the K1 in the filter so thats really helpful and ill will store this info away when i need it. 

I have a question on flow? Should i use a 3" or 4" bottom drain for the easy pod? my pump will be around 8000 litres per hour to tie in with my pond volume....will the easy pod operate at its optimum level with this rate? 

Thanks,
Phil.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a little side note, the uv needs to be before the filter, not after......


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I would have the uv after the filter. You don't want dirty water going through the uv ideally.


----------



## Philko (Aug 18, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> I would have the uv after the filter. You don't want dirty water going through the uv ideally.


Thats what i thought as the big local water garden centre that has all the pro kit (neuxs 310) has there big UV units after the filters and pumps then through the UV into the crystal clear big koi tanks.

Whats the general opinion of this?


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

If it's gravity fed 
It goes
Bottom drain. Filter. Pump Uv. Pond. 
Pump fed. Pump. Uv. Filter. Pond. 

As u cannot fit a uv on a pipe fed before filter as if your using 4 inch pipe your never get it to fit lol hence y u use it on the thinner return pipes


----------

